# I wish we had animal ears and tails in acnh.



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 16, 2020)

This is gonna sound cringy but I want cat ears in acnh. I wear them all the time irl. It's my iconic trade mark assessory and I become known for them. I just wish they were in acnh. I love nekos and cats! I want cat ears and a tail so I can be a neko. I love rabbits too! I want rabbit ears. Aaah

Edit: I'm a dummy I forgot they added rabbit ears in this game aaah


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 16, 2020)

There’s a cat cap and bunny ears and a cat/ bunny nose 

there’s also bunny hood.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 16, 2020)

Dog nose squad for all your dog, wolf, bear, seal or any caniform!


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 16, 2020)

Pocket Camp had them, and I really loved them. They even had tails. Both would match your hair color.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 17, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Pocket Camp had them, and I really loved them. They even had tails. Both would match your hair color.
> 
> View attachment 288028


I want


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 17, 2020)

I think that the ones currently in the game are closer to Halloween costumes, so an accessory that's just the ears would be really cute.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jul 17, 2020)

Milky star said:


> This is gonna sound cringy but I want cat ears in acnh. I wear them all the time irl. It's my iconic trade mark assessory and I become known for them. I just wish they were in acnh. I love nekos and cats! I want cat ears and a tail so I can be a neko. I love rabbits too! I want rabbit ears. Aaah
> 
> Edit: I'm a dummy I forgot they added rabbit ears in this game aaah


I would kill to be able to look more like a neko in ACNH! My swim outfit currently consists of a cat cap, pink leaf-printed swimsuit, cat nose, purple goggles, and black paw slippers. (cat cap is in purple), and I would love to be able to showcase my hair while swimming but still keep the cat ears.

I am pretty cat-like IRL, and I would love to be able to express that even further >.<


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

I can think of how this could be misused <.<
but I do actually like this idea


----------



## Corrie (Jul 17, 2020)

I would love to pick an animal villager to be rather than a human!


----------



## cocoacat (Jul 17, 2020)

I hope they do add the animal ears and tails they have in Pocket Camp! I do like the hoods, but the ears let you change hair color. Also the wings...  I miss the fairy wings.


----------



## michealsmells (Jul 17, 2020)

Sounds like a furry thing tbh...

But I 100% agree, lmao.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jul 17, 2020)

Ahhh, I remember those squirrel ears and tail from Pocket Camp, they were so cute and even matched your hair color. I especially loved the deer ears and tail. The deer tail was soo little and cute! They should totally add more into the game as a DLC.


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 17, 2020)

the animal caps are nice, but i really wish there were pants to match, i looked through though and no clothing has a tail


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 17, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> the animal caps are nice, but i really wish there were pants to match, i looked through though and no clothing has a tail



The bunny dress has a tail


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 17, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> The bunny dress has a tail


it does? I need it!


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 17, 2020)

That would be adorable! I know there are bear caps, rabbit caps, etc. but I don't like the way they obscure the rest of your hair once you wear them.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 17, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Pocket Camp had them, and I really loved them. They even had tails. Both would match your hair color.
> 
> View attachment 288028



i remember saving up leaf tickets just to cosplay as marshal


----------



## xTech (Jul 17, 2020)

We already have quite a lot of animal ear accessories in game, aswell as the cat/bear/bunny caps, so i'm perfectly happy with just that clothing. However, the idea of having tail accessories in game definitely does pique my interest. I'd love a little cats tail on my character, or better yet a snake's tail would just be super awesome imo. Although the question does arise, how would one... wear a tail?   I'm sure there's a way since you know cosplayers wear tails and other stuff all the time, but I myself have honestly no clue.


Underneath The Stars said:


> i remember saving up leaf tickets just to cosplay as marshal


Also yes, please let me cosplay as marshal omg I would kill for the ability to do that. I thought of the idea of just having full animal suit costumes that you can customise with different colours, but then that also might be a little creepy. I mean, where would you get the fur and materials for the suits? I know how but I don't really like the idea of it at all


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 17, 2020)

I personally love dressing up like Kapp'n, with the cute hat and matching body suit. It can't be beaten


----------

